# How to Build a Computer - Step by Step (With Photos)



## Geoff

*How to Build a Computer:* *(Currently Editing)*

First a little background here, The case that is used in this build is the Antec Nine Hundred.  The other components that I used was the Asus P5K Deluxe (based off the P35 chipset), Intel Core 2 Duo E6400, 2GB of Corsair XMS2, Silverstone 750W power supply, 4x Seagate 320GB SATAII hard drives, ATI 2900XT video card, X-Fi Fatal1ty FPS sound card, and a Cooler Master UFO CPU cooler.

Before we get started, what you need to know is that installations will differ to some degree based on what case you choose, what platform your building off of, as well as the types of accessories you install.  This guide is intended to help you if you get stuck somewhere and/or are interested in building your own and want to read up on how one would build a PC.



*Getting Started:*
Before we begin, it's a good idea to get all of your components out of their packaging and lay them down where you will be working.  This way you know exactly what you have, what you need to install, and what you have left after you've started.  As you can see in the picture below, I have my case that I will be using during this build.







*_______________________________________________________________________________



*After you have all your parts laid out at your workspace, lets remove the case from the packaging and get ready for installing all the components.  Note however that if you are working on a place such as a bed, carpet, or other fabric, you should wear an anti-static wrist strap or be touching the case with your hands while handling any electronic device to prevent a static charge from ruining your equipment.





*_______________________________________________________________________________*



*Preparing the Case:*
One of the important steps that many new builders forget are the gold extender feet that go between your motherboard and case chassis.  These prevent your motherboard from shorting out, and allows air to pass underneath.  The ones in the following photos are based off of the ATX design, note that each form factor has their own layout, so be careful to only install them where they will be screwed down.  The photo below is a closeup.





*_______________________________________________________________________________



*As stated above, only install the extender feet where the motherboard will be screwed down, to prevent the possibility of a short.  You will notice that there are many empty holes in the case, which would be used if I was using a motherboard with a different form factor.





*
_______________________________________________________________________________*



The next step is to remove the rear I/O panel that comes with the case, with the panel designed for your motherboard.  To do so simply push outward on the panel from inside the case, and it should pop out towards you.





*_______________________________________________________________________________



*The next step is to install the new rear I/O panel.  If you purchased an open box / OEM motherboard, chances are you never received a rear I/O panel.  If thats the case I would attempt to use the panel that comes with the case, however most likely it will not work, if that happens then you would need to run it without the rear panel or try to find one online.





*_______________________________________________________________________________*



*Installing the Motherboard:
*Now that we have the case ready for the components, it's time to install the motherboard.  This may seem like the most complicated step when it comes to actually building the computer, however it is actually easier then it looks.  First make sure the motherboard is lined up properly so the rear I/O panel is in the correct spot, and that the expansion card slots are also lined up with the back of the case.  When you are lining it up with the gold extenders, be very careful not to scratch the bottom of the motherboard on the case, as it may cut through the PCB and into the imprinted circuit board.






*_______________________________________________________________________________



*In the photo below you can see that the holes in the motherboard line up exactly with the gold feet we had secured to the case.  If there are holes that do not line up with any feet, then remove the motherboard and either relocate them to the proper holes in the case, or add additional ones.






*_______________________________________________________________________________



*The photo below should help you locate the correct screws to use if you are unsure about what kind to use.  These are usually the same screws that are used to secure the expansion cards down as well.






*_______________________________________________________________________________*

The screws should screw in fairly easily and do not require much force.  If you notice that you need a lot of force or that it's not properly screwing in, then remove it and try another one, as it's very important to have the motherboard securely screwed down to the case.  Make sure that you did not forget any, as it can be easy to overlook.






*_______________________________________________________________________________*


*
Installing the Processor:*
Now that you have the motherboard securely connected to the case, it's time to install the processor (CPU).  This part does vary slightly with the different sockets that are available, although the same general rules apply.  To install the processor, first open up the holder as shown by pulling the lever outwards, then lifting it up.  Once it is lifted you can pull back on the holder, now it should look like the photo below.





*_______________________________________________________________________________



*Now comes the actual installation of the processor.  All current processors can only be installed in one direction.  If you attempt to power on the computer with the processor installed incorrectly, it very well may damage/destroy the processor and/or motherboard.  Note that on the CPU itself there is a marking, usually an arrow, which indicates the direction in relation to the motherboard marking.  It's hard to see the marking on the motherboard in the photo below, however you need to verify that that the arrow on the CPU lines up with the marking on the motherboard to ensure correct operation.  You can also judge by looking at the bottom of the processor and making note of irregular pin configurations, as thats usually another way to ensure the CPU only goes in one way.






*_______________________________________________________________________________
*


Now the processor should be in the socket.  It shouldn't require much if any force to drop into place, if you feel that you need to applya strong amount of force, it's most likely installed incorrectly.





*_______________________________________________________________________________
*


Now that the processor is in place, it's time to secure it to the motherboard by closing the CPU holder and pushing the lever down and under the latch.  It should look the same as what is shown in the picture below.





*_______________________________________________________________________________
*


Now it's time to apply the thermal paste.  Please note that usually the heatsink comes pre-applied with a thermal compound, so this step may not be necessary.  However if yours didn't include any thermal compound on the heatsink, or you wish to use a higher quality thermal paste, then follow these directions.  You only need a small amount of thermal paste for proper conductivity, too much or too little will cause an increase in temperatures and may even cause shorting if too much thermal paste is applied and it falls down onto the motherboard.  As shown in the picture below, you only need a small amount in the center of the CPU.  I usually apply a small dot between the size of a grain of rice and a small pea, then I gently spread it around for a more even distribution.


----------



## Geoff

*The next step is to install and connect the heatsink and fan for the processor.  With the LGA775 heatsink you need to snap each corner into place, push down, and then turn the knob on the top of each corner of the heatsink.  Once that is done connect the fan to the motherboard:*











*Now comes the memory.  Before you attempt to install the memory (RAM), make sure you are using the correct type, such as DDR, DDR2, DDR3, etc, and that it is aligned to the notch properly.  Make sure that each DIMM is secured  in the slot by the tabs on the left and right:*











*The next step doesn't need to be performed right after the above step, however I prefer to do this next before the wiring gets too complicated.  It's pretty self explanatory, some cases have openings for the power supply on the top, and/or on the bottom.  It is secured to the backside of the case via screws:*






*In order for the case's power and reset buttons, as well as lights for the HDD, Power, etc to work, you need to connect them to the motherboard headers.  Each motherboard varies so you will need to refer to your manual to determine the correct order for each header.  This also applies to the USB and/or FireWire headers:*










*
The next step is to remove the front panel covers to allow for installation of optical drives, floppy drives, controller cards, etc.  To do so you need to remove screws from BOTH sides of the case, such as shown here:*











*Now this step varies based on case, for the Antec Nince Hundred as well as several others, there are removable hard drive carriages.  You would remove them the same way you do the front panel covers, by unscrewing them from the case chassis and sliding/pulling it out.  The next step is to secure it to the carriages by using the included screws.*















*
The optical drives will now be installed in the drive bays where we removed the covers.  Each drive can be slid into the case from the front or rear, and then secured using screws (which are usually included in the case):*











*Now for the wiring.  This can go in any particular order, however I prefer to start off with the main power 20/24-Pin power connector, followed by the 4/6/8-Pin power connector.  After that you connect all the drives, fans, accessories, video cards, etc.:*


----------



## Geoff

*
Before we get any further, I would recommend connecting all the data cables to the hard drives and optical drives:*






*Now for the optional accessories.  I'm sure pretty much everyone on this forum uses a dedicated video card, so not many of us think of this as optional.  Before trying to install the card, make sure you have the correct video card for your interface (PCI, AGP, PCI-E).  Then line it up with the slot and secure it to the PCI expansion slots on the case using screws.  After that, connect the PCI-E power connectors (if applicable):*















*
Now for the sound card.  This is how to setup a sound card with an external I/O panel, however most sound cards do not include this.  The first step is to install the sound card itself into the expansion slot using the same method listed above.  To install the I/O panel, I would make sure any power/data cables are connected to the panel prior to installing it in the case, as it's much easier then trying to connect it afterwards.  The install process is nearly identical to that of installing an optical drive:*











*Now I'm sure you're case looks pretty similar to mine, with wires everywhere and no real organization.  I highly recommend doing some wire management to improve airflow and make the inside of the case look better overall.  The first picture is before, and the second picture is after using some zip-ties:*











*Now the last step is to connect everything to the back of the computer:*












*Here are some pictures of my setup after everything is complete (excuse the dirty desk ):*


----------



## brian

OMG! took like 5 min to load

jk jk

WOW GREAT!!!!!!!!! enough hard drives 

if you dont mind me asking, how much did all that cost you

also if you want to keep this "clean" just say, i will delete this post if you want


----------



## Geoff

brianmay27 said:


> OMG! took like 5 min to load
> 
> jk jk
> 
> WOW GREAT!!!!!!!!! enough hard drives
> 
> if you dont mind me asking, how much did all that cost you
> 
> also if you want to keep this "clean" just say, i will delete this post if you want


hehe, I like lots of data storage 

Well the case itself was $120 with free shipping, and a $50 mail-in rebate.  The parts themselves were about $1800 back in June (minus the monitor).

And feel free to post, I want to see what people think of it.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Nice job Geoff. I told you it was a great case, and I guess you listened. This "how-to" should help beginners that already know some basics, but still need help to put it all together without questions.


----------



## oregon

Wow, very nice. I wish I would have had access to that before hand. Great pictures.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Hhaha, i didnt read the text but the pictures where awesome.
Hella nice computer omega! Gotta know the specs!

EDIT: hahha, in your sig; ik that


----------



## Geoff

Motoxrdude said:


> Hhaha, i didnt read the text but the pictures where awesome.
> Hella nice computer omega! Gotta know the specs!
> 
> EDIT: hahha, in your sig; ik that


Thanks everyone!

This computer did cost alot, but it does perform great


----------



## spanky

I thought/hope I read through all the correctly. I think you should make mention of the power connector by the cpu fan that many people forget about or about ensuring that all power connectors in general. Good work!


----------



## Geoff

theresthatguy said:


> I thought/hope I read through all the correctly. I think you should make mention of the power connector by the cpu fan that many people forget about or about ensuring that all power connectors in general. Good work!


One of the photos shows how to connect the CPU fan to the motherboard.  I also showed the CPU power connectors which powers the CPU (in this case it was an 8-pin).


----------



## spanky

I must have missed it. My bad. I already referred your thread to someone else.


----------



## epidemik

Nice post. 
I really liked the picture of the screw in your fingers. All the pictures turned out nicely.Great tut.


----------



## porterjw

Omega, great job! Excellent pics! I'm sure this will help a lot of folks build their own!

Kudos


----------



## shenry

Awesome Guide! Oh and how come you have two mice?


----------



## ghost

STICKY!? 

Also nice one OMEGA.


----------



## nyhk

I prefer to install the cpu and heatsink before the board is mounted in the chassis - while the board is laying flat on the desk. That way you don't risk breaking the board in the process


----------



## daisymtc

I used to get the CPU and heatsinks fixed on MB before I screw the board to the case....


----------



## ghost

nyhk said:


> I prefer to install the cpu and heatsink before the board is mounted in the chassis - while the board is laying flat on the desk. That way you don't risk breaking the board in the process


 Yup same here.


----------



## paratwa

nyhk said:


> I prefer to install the cpu and heatsink before the board is mounted in the chassis - while the board is laying flat on the desk. That way you don't risk breaking the board in the process


 


Ditto! It's much easier to do it that way!

You did not touch on what a pain, and how much different that case is to assemble over every other case made. Also I ran my wires on the back side of the case so they were not visiable. But otherwise, nice build!


I would never use that case again for any of my builds in the future.


----------



## apj101

[-omega-] i would like to stick this, but we already have 3 stickies in this section and that is my about where i like to draw the line. Instead i proposed merging it with the current http://www.computerforum.com/16363-building-computers-101-a.html
thread
would this be acceptable to you?
if so i would like to suggest a few amendments, mainly to formatting
Let me know


----------



## Geoff

nyhk said:


> I prefer to install the cpu and heatsink before the board is mounted in the chassis - while the board is laying flat on the desk. That way you don't risk breaking the board in the process





daisymtc said:


> I used to get the CPU and heatsinks fixed on MB before I screw the board to the case....


Thats certainly an option, everyone has their own way of building computers.  With LGA775 motherboards however the heatsink pins extrude on the bottom of the motherboard, so you can't lie it face flat on a desk and secure the heatsink without lifting the motherboard off the ground somewhat.



paratwa said:


> Ditto! It's much easier to do it that way!
> 
> You did not touch on what a pain, and how much different that case is to assemble over every other case made. Also I ran my wires on the back side of the case so they were not visiable. But otherwise, nice build!
> 
> 
> I would never use that case again for any of my builds in the future.


hehe, granted working with cheaper and/or smaller cases is more difficult, this just shows what you get in terms of features and ease of use with a higher priced case.  And I thought about routing the wires to the back, although if I did I should have done so before connecting everything, so I just zip-tied it together to clean it up a bit.



apj101 said:


> [-omega-] i would like to stick this, but we already have 3 stickies in this section and that is my about where i like to draw the line. Instead i proposed merging it with the current http://www.computerforum.com/16363-building-computers-101-a.html
> thread
> would this be acceptable to you?
> if so i would like to suggest a few amendments, mainly to formatting
> Let me know


I understand, and that would be great!


----------



## oscaryu1

That's alotta HDD's  I think it's a great guide. I must bookmark this for people


----------



## Geoff

oscaryu1 said:


> That's alotta HDD's  I think it's a great guide. I must bookmark this for people


Thanks guys!

I thought I would help out some of the new members here who want a guide on building a computer with several added photos.  The current guide we have is great, although I can see how people would get lost without any photos.


----------



## oscaryu1

Exactly! Maybe I should stop recommending the Antec 900  Just kiddin


----------



## Kornowski

What about the one I made?


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> What about the one I made?



yeah cummon you cant leave out Dannys


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> What about the one I made?


I never knew you made one.  I just looked at the last 3 pages of threads you made but didn't find it.


----------



## Kornowski

Not as detailed as yours, but here it is;

http://www.computerforum.com/83913-breif-computer-building-guide-new-pc.html#post651889


----------



## codeman0013

OMEGA you never cease to amaze me yet another amazign job geoff. This will be used for many people in my end i even showed it to my intern who doesnt have a clue in life lol...


----------



## nffc10

Omega nice tut mate, Danny yours too.


----------



## Kornowski

lol, Thanks


----------



## klaus5000

good stuff, i will use to help me when i do mine..still stuck a bit, but this forum helped.


----------



## nexolus

i will be building my completed new rig (except with terrible P4 processor, waiting for the Q9450 in january) hopefully tomorrow, but maybe thursday. i'll document it and post it here as well for others to see.


----------



## lanpartiercarter

Nice I really like that tutorial so thatt newbies arent constantly asking for pics


----------



## MixedLogik

Finally someone wrote a really great guide to building a computer, this should be stickied.


----------



## Geoff

codeman0013 said:


> OMEGA you never cease to amaze me yet another amazign job geoff. This will be used for many people in my end i even showed it to my intern who doesnt have a clue in life lol...





nffc10 said:


> Omega nice tut mate, Danny yours too.





lanpartiercarter said:


> Nice I really like that tutorial so thatt newbies arent constantly asking for pics





ComputerGuru64x2 said:


> Finally someone wrote a really great guide to building a computer, this should be stickied.


Thanks guys!  APJ said it should be stickied, although since we already have 3 stickied threads he's going to be merging it with the current "Building Computers 101" thread.



klaus5000 said:


> good stuff, i will use to help me when i do mine..still stuck a bit, but this forum helped.


What are you stuck on?



nexolus said:


> i will be building my completed new rig (except with terrible P4 processor, waiting for the Q9450 in january) hopefully tomorrow, but maybe thursday. i'll document it and post it here as well for others to see.


I don't mean to discourage you, but IMO it's a bit pointless to have two identical threads when you know someone else already made one.


----------



## oscaryu1

Kornowski said:


> Not as detailed as yours, but here it is;
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/83913-breif-computer-building-guide-new-pc.html#post651889



YEAH! That was literally my first starter  Registered, read this... you lead me here Dan


----------



## Kornowski

> YEAH! That was literally my first starter  Registered, read this... you lead me here Dan



Really!? You joined because you saw that?  That's awesome!


----------



## oscaryu1

Kornowski said:


> Really!? You joined because you saw that?  That's awesome!



Naw,  I joined, saw that, and that got me wondering... = Research. = Me now 

And pretty much, I joined because of that influence  I saw alot to be learned here


----------



## Kornowski

Still, pretty cool!


----------



## oscaryu1

Kornowski said:


> Still, pretty cool!



I see that you need to correct the spelling on that title 

I honor your thread...


----------



## Kornowski

lol, I do?

Somebody should


----------



## oscaryu1

Me! 

Thanks to your thread... I am myself


----------



## Kornowski

lol, I changed your life, not pay me! 

Nice guide OMEGA!


----------



## The_Beast

not to be an a-hole but there are tons of guides on Youtube or other site


It's still great to see one here at CF


----------



## jimkonow

A Plus!!!!
i wish CF had a "kudos" button or something...
beaufitul


----------



## Geoff

The_Beast said:


> not to be an a-hole but there are tons of guides on Youtube or other site
> 
> 
> It's still great to see one here at CF


I know, but there are also lots of guides for all the other 101 stickies we have


----------



## Geoff

I've made some changes to the first section of the guide, could I get some feedback as to whether or not you prefer this layout versus the previous layout?


----------



## zaroba

i don't recall seeing the previous layout, but it looks great how it is now.  its an excellent guide excellent guide.
it would be nice to see this topic stickied for those that need help.


although, i've often heard it is easier and safer to install the cpu/heatsync before installing the motherboard.  reduces the chances of pushing too hard and actually cracking the motherboard.


----------



## Geoff

zaroba said:


> i don't recall seeing the previous layout, but it looks great how it is now.  its an excellent guide excellent guide.
> it would be nice to see this topic stickied for those that need help.


I've only changed the first post, the two posts below it are the previous layout.

I've tried to make it a bit easier to understand which step you are currently taking, such as installing the motherboard, CPU, etc.  I've also added more information to each picture and tried to make it more obvious that the text belongs to the photo below it.


----------



## zaroba

well, the first post is nicer then the other two.

the line breaks and headers define each section and would make it easier to find a certain area of the guide.


----------



## mep916

Nice tutorial. Excellent photos.


----------



## apj101

lax is redrafting the 101 now and i ask him to include a link to this in it as long as the formatting is sorted


----------



## Geoff

apj101 said:


> lax is redrafting the 101 now and i ask him to include a link to this in it as long as the formatting is sorted


Alright, sounds good.  Hopefully i'll have time now that school is almost done.


----------



## ThatGuy16

*Edit: i guess mortonman1 decided he would delete the post i was replying to..


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> *Edit: i guess mortonman1 decided he would delete the post i was replying to..



lol. I saw the post in an email notification.


----------



## Kornowski

Geoff, it looks as if your MOBO tray has holes cut in it, did you do them?


----------



## pies

Quick question OMEGA.
I need to clean my pc out tomorrow and just from a helpful point not to bud into your thread, I could take a few pics of installing a socket am2 cpu and fan if you wanted to show how to install those there not much diffrent from 775 I know but just saying.
I really do like the guide I'll probably recomend it to a few buddies of mine next time they work on their pc's
thanks
-pies


----------



## Geoff

pies said:


> Quick question OMEGA.
> I need to clean my pc out tomorrow and just from a helpful point not to bud into your thread, I could take a few pics of installing a socket am2 cpu and fan if you wanted to show how to install those there not much diffrent from 775 I know but just saying.
> I really do like the guide I'll probably recomend it to a few buddies of mine next time they work on their pc's
> thanks
> -pies


I would say it would be great to take some photos, maybe keep them in the event someone asks how to install an AM2 processor and HSF, although it is a bit easier the LGA775 anyways, and it may clutter up the thread if I edit it in.  Although you may be able to post it here so you can link it to others when they ask for help on installing an AM2 processor.


----------



## Kornowski

Kornowski said:


> Geoff, it looks as if your MOBO tray has holes cut in it, did you do them?



I got ignored


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> Geoff, it looks as if your MOBO tray has holes cut in it, did you do them?


haha, sorry.

No I didn't cut holes in them, the case came like that.


----------



## Kornowski

lol, It\'s alright...

Ok sure, can you put cables through there and behind the MOBO tray?


----------



## oscaryu1

Hmm... Did that Antec really come in that torn and tattered?


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> lol, It\'s alright...
> 
> Ok sure, can you put cables through there and behind the MOBO tray?


I'm sure you could, but I never really tried, lol.


oscaryu1 said:


> Hmm... Did that Antec really come in that torn and tattered?


What do you mean torn and tattered?  Are you referring to the box or case?


----------



## Geoff

oscaryu1 said:


> Box.. edges are worn... it looks... Hmm... don't know a word for it...


Well of course they are, after all it was shipped from California.  The case wasn't damaged at all though.


----------



## thebigdintx

nice guide...and the photos came out real good.....thanks.


----------



## Motoxrdude

just a suggeston, not trying to critisize of anything. maybe make the pictures thumbnail sizes and if you click on them it would make them bigger. it would help with bandwidth and make it easier to read.


----------



## Geoff

Motoxrdude said:


> just a suggeston, not trying to critisize of anything. maybe make the pictures thumbnail sizes and if you click on them it would make them bigger. it would help with bandwidth and make it easier to read.


I would but Photobucket doesn't support that as far as I know.


----------



## JLV2k5

Thanks for the great post. I am using this case too


----------



## Motoxrdude

wth? if i click page 8 it sends me to page 7, lol.

o wait, there it goes. someone probably deleted there post or something.


----------



## MosIncredible

great post


----------



## Verve

now all I need is some parts to do it myself... I need more money


----------



## ZeroWing

I followed your guide from beginning to end, though my case and mobo were a lot different. SInce this was my first PC I referred to the manual a lot ><. WHen I booted up for the first time everything was running but there was nothing on my monitor, the USB ports also were not working. I did have to use some force on some of the power connectors like the 20 pin one and I'm scared I damaged my board in the process. I'm also using a HD with an OS already on it from my other PC, is that a problem? Anyways, my main focus is the video. I'm really anxious to get the BIOS screen runnnig so I can pat myself on the back for saving lots of money on a gaming PC . Before that happens, Ill need to find out why Im getting no video and why my USB ports arent responding :/. If your guys have any suggestions I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Instinct5

man i wish this was up a month ago. I shorted out and fried my motherboard cause the manual didnt say to put the pegs on the backplate (most people know that) but this was my first build so i didnt know anything about it


----------



## hells3000

Instinct5 said:


> man i wish this was up a month ago. I shorted out and fried my motherboard cause the manual didnt say to put the pegs on the backplate (most people know that) but this was my first build so i didnt know anything about it



This has been up since December


----------



## Instinct5

k let me resay that i wish i saw this 1 month ago so i didnt eff my self over


----------



## Alien Ware

I never saw this thread a month ago either :S


----------



## Geoff

ZeroWing said:


> I followed your guide from beginning to end, though my case and mobo were a lot different. SInce this was my first PC I referred to the manual a lot ><. WHen I booted up for the first time everything was running but there was nothing on my monitor, the USB ports also were not working. I did have to use some force on some of the power connectors like the 20 pin one and I'm scared I damaged my board in the process. I'm also using a HD with an OS already on it from my other PC, is that a problem? Anyways, my main focus is the video. I'm really anxious to get the BIOS screen runnnig so I can pat myself on the back for saving lots of money on a gaming PC . Before that happens, Ill need to find out why Im getting no video and why my USB ports arent responding :/. If your guys have any suggestions I would really appreciate it.


The problem could be many things, if you could start your own thread though and not continue to clutter up this one, it would be much appreciated


----------



## spartikus

Where would be a good place to ask some questions regarding this thread and building a pc in general its my first time doing this and don't want to clutter up this thread?  please let me know thank you.


----------



## giarc

*How to Build a Computer*

This was a well done project I'm most impressed with it. Well done. Here's a pic of my project.


----------



## lovely?

it is very difficult to see your picture m8, if you host it on photobucket.com it would be much easier to see

oh and i never saw this post before either, but if i get to buy this board now i have a complete manual on where everything is!


----------



## Tawanda

This is very well done. You did an awesome job!! Anyone could be able to build a pc from your post!!


----------



## ScOuT

Nice work, that will really help out some beginners just getting started. Thanks for taking the time to post all that!


----------



## Geoff

Tawanda said:


> This is very well done. You did an awesome job!! Anyone could be able to build a pc from your post!!





ScOuT said:


> Nice work, that will really help out some beginners just getting started. Thanks for taking the time to post all that!


Thanks


----------



## cohen

this is awesome - i have booked mark this and will direct people to this defiantly!


----------



## N3crosis

Hopefully I remember all of this in December when I get my computer


----------



## Vizy

Omega. You rocked this thread dude


----------



## Ramodkk

I already said this but Geoff, EXCELLENT WORK!


----------



## CPTMuller

Wow, nice guide. I hope you don't mind but I copy pasted most of it into word documents for future off-line reference , it really was that good.


----------



## Geoff

Vizy93 said:


> Omega. You rocked this thread dude





ramodkk said:


> I already said this but Geoff, EXCELLENT WORK!


hehe, thanks 



CPTMuller said:


> Wow, nice guide. I hope you don't mind but I copy pasted most of it into word documents for future off-line reference , it really was that good.


I don't mind at all, hopefully this forum stays up for a while though so it will be here for a while.


----------



## cohen

[-0MEGA-];973444 said:
			
		

> I don't mind at all, hopefully this forum stays up for a while though so it will be here for a while.



This forum is great and this thread is a really good start for the new people that are wanting to build.


----------



## oscaryu1

cohen said:


> This forum is great and this thread is a really good start for the new people that are wanting to build.



Hopefully new builders start with something simpler than Dual Cores and $150 cases.


----------



## ameharhughes

best one ive seen before, no comp...

but.....

for the real noobies  (no offence)

there was no mention of the back plates on the LGA775 intel socket.

My first upgrade from skt478 to skt775 was un aware of this and screwed in mobo then had to unscrew it


----------



## Geoff

ameharhughes said:


> there was no mention of the back plates on the LGA775 intel socket.
> 
> My first upgrade from skt478 to skt775 was un aware of this and screwed in mobo then had to unscrew it


I'm not sure what motherboard/heatsink you were using, but I have never needed to mess with the backplate on any LGA775-based system using the stock cooler, most aftermarkets use a similar design where they are simply pushed down into the holes.  However the cooler I have now needs a special backplate, and the cooler actually screws into it.


----------



## Ramodkk

A bit off-topic but what are your temps with that cooler OMEGA?


----------



## Geoff

ramodkk said:


> A bit off-topic but what are your temps with that cooler OMEGA?


I don't even remember, I know they werent the best though.  I no longer have that PC, haha.


----------



## Ramodkk

What happened now? Don't tell me you sold it!!


----------



## lovely?

i believe that was his C2Q and the ASUS P5K Deluxe, with a 2900XT. right?


----------



## Geoff

ramodkk said:


> What happened now? Don't tell me you sold it!!





lovely? said:


> i believe that was his C2Q and the ASUS P5K Deluxe, with a 2900XT. right?


Yes, this guide was with my P5K Deluxe, Q6600, and 2900XT.  I have since sold that and I'm not using the rig in my sig.


----------



## lucky7

ameharhughes said:


> there was no mention of the back plates on the LGA775 intel socket.
> 
> My first upgrade from skt478 to skt775 was un aware of this and screwed in mobo then had to unscrew it



Haha yea i did the same thing but it wasnt that big of a deal. Once u put everything in the first time its much easier the second time. Thx for the guide Omega it really helped me alot.


----------



## tacohead

Great guide! I got the same case as you 
I'm a little stuck though, I have almost everything done except I'm not sure where to put the "1394" cable. This is my motherboard, I have searched through the manual but it's doesn't really specific unless I'm looking at the wrong part.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128086


----------



## Geoff

tacohead said:


> Great guide! I got the same case as you
> I'm a little stuck though, I have almost everything done except I'm not sure where to put the "1394" cable. This is my motherboard, I have searched through the manual but it's doesn't really specific unless I'm looking at the wrong part.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128086


Thanks!  That motherboard is almost identical to mine (the GA-P35-DS3L), and it does not have a firewire header, which is why you can't find a place to connect it.


----------



## jaysstandish

Pretty amazing and thorough how to build a computer lesson.  Thinking on making a video?


----------



## Geoff

jaysstandish said:


> Pretty amazing and thorough how to build a computer lesson.  Thinking on making a video?


IMO a video would have lots of dead time, and would probably be 1-1.5 hours in length.  Although I guess I could just skip to highlights.


----------



## HybridGoomba

nyhk said:


> I prefer to install the cpu and heatsink before the board is mounted in the chassis - while the board is laying flat on the desk. That way you don't risk breaking the board in the process



Is it also easier to install the RAM at the same time? Or is the MoBo usually pretty sturdy once you put it on the supports?


----------



## Geoff

You can install the RAM before putting the motherboard in the case if you'd like.


----------



## just a noob

this thread needs a bump so it will be out in the open


----------



## Irishwhistle

just a noob said:


> this thread needs a bump so it will be out in the open



A sticky would be a good idea.


----------



## wiwazevedo

agreed. someone should also do a thread on tips for cable management or something.  also, I have an antec 900 and my gtx 260 is so big that it would be almost impossible to fit any hard drives in the middle hard drive carriage when all the cables are plugged in.  just a thought.  great thread.


----------



## Irishwhistle

wiwazevedo said:


> agreed. someone should also do a thread on tips for cable management or something.  also, I have an antec 900 and my gtx 260 is so big that it would be almost impossible to fit any hard drives in the middle hard drive carriage when all the cables are plugged in.  just a thought.  great thread.



I'm awesome at cable management... I just stuff all the cables into my fans. Works great until you turn it on.


----------



## wiwazevedo

Irishwhistle said:


> I'm awesome at cable management... I just stuff all the cables into my fans. Works great until you turn it on.



haha
i stuffed most of it into the empty drive bays.  I hope none of it gets caught in the fans.  I see on some antec 900's people have put some of the power cables through the holes on the side of the case so they run up in between the motherboard tray and the other side panel. is that the way to go?  Id imagine it would take a while to get set up perfectly.  

Unfortunately with my new setup, the cpu power plug is too far away for the psu to reach around the left side of the motherboard so I have to lay it over my gtx 260 and it isnt nice to look at.  are there extenders for those 4 pin connectors or something?


----------



## Goose

An excellent guide. Another vote here for it to be stickied.


----------



## awildgoose

Nice work, it sucks for me but because a couple of days ago I Pmed a Mod wanting to ask to make a guide like this and haven't heard back yet, lookes like I'm too late.

You should make another one to be stickied but, so there isn't all these replies. 

good work.


----------



## Hugh9191

Your using Vista Business!

Best version you can get!!!


----------



## Geoff

Thanks guys.  My current setup has much better cable management then what's shown in the photos here.  The best way is to hide the cables behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## Vipernitrox

[-0MEGA-];1137032 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.  My current setup has much better cable management then what's shown in the photos here.  The best way is to hide the cables behind the motherboard tray.



you gotta love the space behind your mobo. My case is (pretty much) clear of cables the backside of my mobo has loads of cables . check my picture in my sig if you want to see how.


----------



## Kornowski

Vipernitrox said:


> you gotta love the space behind your mobo. My case is (pretty much) clear of cables the backside of my mobo has loads of cables . check my picture in my sig if you want to see how.



Oh yeah, I know what you mean;


----------



## Geoff

^^Haha!

Mine has the same amount of wires, but I used zip ties to make it look cleaner


----------



## Vipernitrox

mine's a little cleaner


----------



## Kornowski

Haha! It was almost impossible for me to get the side back on, it took me and two friends!

Viper, that looks really good! Nice work!


----------



## Vipernitrox

thnx, it's and old pic though. I've got more cables running through there right now. I also was forced to clean it up because it wouldn't fit .


----------



## bullzi

Great job, hopefully this will help some of the noobs out so we can just point them to this thread, well done.


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> Haha! It was almost impossible for me to get the side back on, it took me and two friends!
> 
> Viper, that looks really good! Nice work!


I had the same problem, the cables were too bunched together in certain spots which made it impossible to close the side panel.  I was able to clean it up though. 



bullzi said:


> Great job, hopefully this will help some of the noobs out so we can just point them to this thread, well done.


Thanks!  I wish I made a DIY on how to install a water cooling setup, maybe next time I rebuild my computer I'll do that.


----------



## just a noob

if i ever get the cash, can i have permission to do that guide?


----------



## Inevri

Hey...just had a question. Just built a system, and I saw the external connectors on your GPU are the same as mine. I was just about to hook up my monitor when I saw that the connectors wouldn't be able to go in, and even if I was able to take the connectors off of the cables, and attach the connectors that came with my GPU, I still wouldn't be able to connect the monitor...know anything that could help? (still really new to this)


----------



## ZeroWing

Inevri said:


> Hey...just had a question. Just built a system, and I saw the external connectors on your GPU are the same as mine. I was just about to hook up my monitor when I saw that the connectors wouldn't be able to go in, and even if I was able to take the connectors off of the cables, and attach the connectors that came with my GPU, I still wouldn't be able to connect the monitor...know anything that could help? (still really new to this)



VGA connector is blue and a DVI connector is white. Which connector do you have on your monitor? Im assuming you have DVI (white) on your gfx card right? Which connector does your cable have?


----------



## Inevri

ZeroWing said:


> VGA connector is blue and a DVI connector is white. Which connector do you have on your monitor? Im assuming you have DVI (white) on your gfx card right? Which connector does your cable have?



I have 2 white connectors (I assume it's DVI, the holes are a grid of holes, 3x8, and then next to it is a +-shaped hole with another 4 regular holes altogether in the space between the prongs of the +) that are both the same. I have 2 connectors I can use on my monitor, one, is a white connector that has to sets of 3x3 pins, and then a - shaped pin on their left. The other one is blue and it has 3 rows, 1 and 3 are in line, then row 2 is staggered so it's between, so it looks like this:

                      .   .   .   .   .
                        .   .   .   .   .
                      .   .   .   .   .
EDIT: Dangit, the layout of the dots didn't work in the actual post. it looks like that, but with the middle row staggered to the right a bit so each hole is between the space of the holes on the two sides of the 1st and last rows, and the last one is just outside on the right


----------



## Geoff

Inevri, maybe this will help you explain it better.  Which one of these are you talking about?


----------



## hoathuong

Thanks for share


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm glad this thread was bumped up. I was looking for it about 2 months ago and couldn't find it.


----------



## Inevri

Heh, thanks OMEGA...gotta love the irony, right as I was refreshing the page to find your post, I get an answer from tech support...gotta love that ;p


----------



## bigd54

just posting becasue im build my cpu and couldnt find this thread on my ps3 upstairs lol so basicly im bumping it up so i can find it


----------



## marsbars162

great guide! thanks i will probably use it. i would like to try a build but my computer is good enough atm. maybe for a friend. or take some of my dad's old parts lol.


----------



## MorningWood

Geoff, how big is your monitor?


----------



## bomberboysk

MorningWood said:


> Geoff, how big is your monitor?



Not off topic at all is it...


----------



## just a noob

28 inches i think, unless hes upgraded


----------



## mep916

just a noob said:


> 28 inches i think, unless hes upgraded



Yup, a hanns g iirc. You know, the one he bought, reviewed, and got five grand from newegg.


----------



## voyagerfan99

mep916 said:


> Yup, a hanns g iirc. You know, the one he bought, reviewed, and got five grand from newegg.



That is why I review everything I buy on Newegg these days


----------



## MorningWood

mep916 said:


> Yup, a hanns g iirc. You know, the one he bought, reviewed, and got five grand from newegg.



Wait what?! I want $5k from newegg...


Howd he accomplish that? lol


----------



## just a noob

1,000,000th reviewer, lucky bastard


----------



## Geoff

MorningWood said:


> Geoff, how big is your monitor?





mep916 said:


> Yup, a hanns g iirc. You know, the one he bought, reviewed, and got five grand from newegg.


Yup, still have the 28" Hanns-G



MorningWood said:


> Wait what?! I want $5k from newegg...
> 
> Howd he accomplish that? lol





just a noob said:


> 1,000,000th reviewer, lucky bastard


haha, well I bought the 28" Hanns-G monitor from Newegg and decided to write a detailed review.  Then someone posts something here saying they think they saw my name as being the 1,000,000th reviewer on Newegg (I had no idea that was going on), and it was me!  So I got a $5,000 shopping spree to Newegg 

And it's no coincidence I bet that Hanns-G just happened to be sponsoring it


----------



## khom562

i bookmarked this i needed to know this lol thanks


----------



## jeremyp

Wow!, your setup looks pretty frakken good, well compared to mine anyway lol.


----------



## Ac3

This should be sticky'd......


----------



## bomberboysk

Ac3 said:


> This should be sticky'd......


It is more or less, its linked to in the annoucement.


----------



## euwern

wow..this is so awesome.. good job..  i try to open my tower and have a look.. it is so dusty and the wiring makes me go crazy..  admire how you did it.


----------



## Geoff

jeremyp said:


> Wow!, your setup looks pretty frakken good, well compared to mine anyway lol.





euwern said:


> wow..this is so awesome.. good job..  i try to open my tower and have a look.. it is so dusty and the wiring makes me go crazy..  admire how you did it.


Thanks


----------



## aviation_man

[-0MEGA-];1261173 said:
			
		

> Yup, still have the 28" Hanns-G
> 
> 
> 
> haha, well I bought the 28" Hanns-G monitor from Newegg and decided to write a detailed review.  Then someone posts something here saying they think they saw my name as being the 1,000,000th reviewer on Newegg (I had no idea that was going on), and it was me!  So I got a $5,000 shopping spree to Newegg
> 
> And it's no coincidence I bet that Hanns-G just happened to be sponsoring it



ARE YOU KIDDING ME??? 5GRAND?????
Goodness. You are VERY lucky.... lol. Congrates man!


----------



## luke774

First of all, great looking guide. Bomberboysk helped me with ordering a computer and showed me this guide, so I'm following it to build my first computer. Any suggestions? Thanks so much


----------



## voyagerfan99

bomberboysk said:


> It is more or less, its linked to in the annoucement.



Most people don't read the announcements though. I second the sticky as I'm always looking for it.

And here's a bump for n00bs who could use it.


----------



## Squirell

bump


----------



## anbo369

bump


----------



## FATALiiTYz

jeremyp said:


> Wow!, your setup looks pretty frakken good, well compared to mine anyway lol.



OMG theres my long, lost account!! Forget the password when I installed win7 and had to make this account!


----------



## johnb35

You should be able to contact the admin Ian and have him combine your accounts into one or whatever can be done.


----------



## Dystopia

This needs to be stickied!!!!


----------



## linkin

i agree, this needs sticky


----------



## dirtbikeryzz

Did god personally give you his camera? Them pics are great quality.


----------



## linkin

ha. this is stickied now


----------



## Geoff

dirtbikeryzz said:


> Did god personally give you his camera? Them pics are great quality.


Hehe, thanks


----------



## BuddyLee81

Well done sir...  The last time i built my computer (2002), the wires were all over the place.


----------



## aviation_man

dirtbikeryzz said:


> Did god personally give you his camera? Them pics are great quality.



Nah OMEGA just knows how to work that shutter! Huzza!


----------



## Geoff

aviation_man said:


> Nah OMEGA just knows how to work that shutter! Huzza!


This was on my P&S I believe, if I re-did it using my DSLR they will be even better!


----------



## mistynit

cool  handy info man   thx

lol   i got a huge build goin on   havn't got a single part yet cause of no money but wat u got looks good

if u want 2 no wat my build will be check it out in this forum area under smething like Idea for gaming build!!!


----------



## skiverus

Dude, what a great How-to, i like it, only for being curious, how much did the components cost? only for giving me an idea =)


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

skiverus said:


> Dude, what a great How-to, i like it, only for being curious, how much did the components cost? only for giving me an idea =)



That computer was built back in '07, chances are, the prices changed. He even has links for his components. Some are deactivated already, though.


----------



## Geoff

skiverus said:


> Dude, what a great How-to, i like it, only for being curious, how much did the components cost? only for giving me an idea =)





Stoic Sentinel said:


> That computer was built back in '07, chances are, the prices changed. He even has links for his components. Some are deactivated already, though.


As he said, I built it back in '07 so I don't remember what the prices were, I'll try and fix the links to see if there are any related items still for sale, but honestly there are better things out there for the money.


----------



## driverdj2000

Im about to do my 1st build and ill have this on a screen beside me for the whole build.great stuff:good:


----------



## skiverus

[-0MEGA-];1396764 said:
			
		

> As he said, I built it back in '07 so I don't remember what the prices were, I'll try and fix the links to see if there are any related items still for sale, but honestly there are better things out there for the money.



Ok, nevermind, thx for listening anyway


----------



## princecomputer

ok please wellcome me


----------



## MacBook

Thanks for the great guide!


----------



## panlouis

Excellent guide




__________________
Addicted to listening
Lonely night - The Vlastic Palladian Insiders


----------



## jibachabili

i have to say your camera is quite good


----------



## MacBook

I think he took that with just a simple P&S, lol


----------



## Jamesreeves_2007

Amazing Guide Cheers dude


----------



## Purple

This is a great guide! Maybe add on one to help install drivers?


----------



## dung1234

Can you post up a video of the performance of that computer please?


----------



## j3c

Great guide!  The only question I had was in regards to the thermal paste.  Im going to use the stock heatsink that came with my processor, but I noticed there is already thermal paste applied underneath it.  

I had bought arctic silver 5 to use.  Should I just not apply it and install the heatsink?  If I do use it should clean off the thermal paste?


----------



## Xwardos

great post dude!


----------



## softe

super guide, 
im a teacher and had a class on building computers, the kids loved it, some even think the motherboard is alien made, lol


----------



## d749s

nice computer uhh im gunna make my own rig and im willing to spend 500-600 bucks what should i get to make a decent computer for mw2 and bioshock2 i can run low or medium resolution idc email me what you think at [email protected]. Everything should cost 500-600 dollars i mean every single part needed. thx!


----------



## mischa88

*Thank you so much for this guide!*

Hello!

This is my first time on these forums, but wanted to say thank you for writing this- it's fantastic! I've been delaying building my own computer as I was worried I would make mistakes, but now I think I'm ready to start designing my own.

I'm so glad you mentioned thermal paste. The other guides I've read didn't!


----------



## alexcarlson

Thanks for the great information .


----------



## wilsonabraham

*great*

great.................mind blowing .......post. usefulll.............


----------



## alexcarlson

Hi,
Images are tremendous. Thanks for such information.

Alexcarlson


----------



## bkribbs

hey guys. im only 14 so im kinda new at this stuff. i just took apart an old desktop an am puttin git back together. what type of cord is this and how do i plug it in? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 also, my mom has an old laptop that the charging port broke on, so it wont work. can i strip it for its parts and put those in the desktop im building for extra RAM etc.?

thanks
bkribbs


----------



## Ryeong

Nice.. It's the same case as i have..


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

bkribbs said:


> hey guys. im only 14 so im kinda new at this stuff. i just took apart an old desktop an am puttin git back together. what type of cord is this and how do i plug it in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, my mom has an old laptop that the charging port broke on, so it wont work. can i strip it for its parts and put those in the desktop im building for extra RAM etc.?
> 
> thanks
> bkribbs


It's good to see another 14 year old on here  Anyway that cable is some kid of  IDE ribbon cable i think (hopefully) and no - you can't use Laptop RAM in a desktop computer - sorry. It's because they are typically different shapes and sizes


----------



## joh06937

Jackassluver said:


> It's good to see another 14 year old on here  Anyway that cable is some kid of  IDE ribbon cable i think (hopefully) and no - you can't use Laptop RAM in a desktop computer - sorry. It's because they are typically different shapes and sizes



yep that is an ide cable used for connecting two ide devices (i.e. 2 hard drives, a hard drive and dvd drive, or two dvd drives).


----------



## bkribbs

ok thanks. so are there any parts that i can use from the laptop in the desktop? any parts at all? like what anout a second hard drive or something? 

thanks, 
bkribbs


----------



## bkribbs

what are these?










this is my desktop insides if it matters:




can i take this s-video plug out of the computer it is in:







and put it in this one?:


----------



## bkribbs

hey guys sorry the oics are so big. is there a way to make them smaller?


----------



## voyagerfan99

bkribbs said:


> hey guys sorry the oics are so big. is there a way to make them smaller?


First off, you really should have started a new thread.

Second, you could upload them with imageshack and resize them.

As far as your questions go:





This is a molex power connector. It is used on IDE hard drives, CD-ROM drives, and even some older AGP graphics cards.





The brown slot on the top is an AGP slot. It is usually used for graphics cards.

the white slot below is a PCI slot. It can be used for a number of things such as wireless cards, video cards, TV Tuner cards, etc.





Looks like the heatsink for your chipset (onboard video and sound)





No, you cannot remove the S-video port. It is soldered onto the motherboard and cannot be moved.

If you're looking for S-Video, you can look into getting a video card like one of these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Value=2328:14201&PropertyCodeValue=2328:14101


----------



## bkribbs

voyagerfan99 said:


> Looks like the heatsink for your chipset (onboard video and sound)


 
this is where sound is made? like speakers? because this computer doesnt make sound without external speakers


----------



## omega777

Good job looks very if u ask me n_n


----------



## voyagerfan99

bkribbs said:


> this is where sound is made? like speakers? because this computer doesnt make sound without external speakers



It's the sound and video processor. Sound does not actually come from there.


----------



## bkribbs

voyagerfan99 said:


> It's the sound and video processor. Sound does not actually come from there.



yeah thanks. i realized this when i took apart my laptop, which does have speakers. i now know what the speakers look like. thanks


----------



## alexcarlson

Dear omega,
Pictures are remarkable.

Thanks


----------



## pjtrucker

awesome! with the pictures and instructions provided, it will be a great help for the beginners who are still starting to assemble a cpu unit themselves.  anyways, can you share it to us, if it is okay with you, the specifications of your cpu unit.  by the way, thanks for the post -OMEGA-.

Thanks,


----------



## voyagerfan99

pjtrucker said:


> anyways, can you share it to us, if it is okay with you, the specifications of your cpu unit.  by the way, thanks for the post -OMEGA-.
> 
> Thanks,



He did.



			
				[-0MEGA-];832089 said:
			
		

> First a little background here, The case that is used in this build is the Antec Nine Hundred.  The other components that I used was the Asus P5K Deluxe (based off the P35 chipset), Intel Core 2 Duo E6400, 2GB of Corsair XMS2, Silverstone 750W power supply, 4x Seagate 320GB SATAII hard drives, ATI 2900XT video card, X-Fi Fatal1ty FPS sound card, and a Cooler Master UFO CPU cooler.


----------



## pjtrucker

oops my bad.


----------



## markpeterson

Hi,
I wish I would have had access to that before hand. Really great pictures. 

Thanks


----------



## TheOldMan

Too hard for me im only 13 years old but i have my old motherboard! Dunno what to do with that!


----------



## Geoff

TheOldMan said:


> Too hard for me im only 13 years old but i have my old motherboard! Dunno what to do with that!


It's easier than you think!


----------



## Ramodkk

[-0MEGA-];1458515 said:
			
		

> It's easier *than* you think!



Spelling is too! 

I'm sorry I know I'm a complete asshole when it comes to internet grammar.


----------



## maki

I have read all correctly Great pictures. 

Thanks


----------



## Paul Crossley

great guide! Wish I had something like this when I was starting out, broke several parts when i build my first one ^^


----------



## bengal85

All i can say is beautiful


----------



## ultipig

Very nice job. I already know how to everything, of course, but it's fun to hear how other people put their stuff together as well as how they explain it. Again, great thread.


----------



## thousandone

perfect···········


----------



## Geoff

Thanks guys, you are all welcome!


----------



## JareeB

do you have to use that white riser on motherboard for the font panel and all that


----------



## dwaynep

thank for the tut. twas very inormative


----------



## Aznlotus161

Thanks a lot for this guide.
It was a big help when I needed it for reference as I was building.


----------



## FBJ

Will my motherboard come with a new I/O panel or do I have to buy one?


----------



## wellhellothere

FBJ said:


> Will my motherboard come with a new I/O panel or do I have to buy one?



It'll come with it.


----------



## ScOuT

perrywinkle47 said:


> Thank you soo much for this info... ive been putting off building a system for years, mayb its time to give it a shot


 
There are tons of people here that will help you...everything from picking parts to the full assembly. If you need help just let us know.


----------



## nik11105

what do people think of these parts for my build??

Intel CPU i5 760 - 147
Corsair XMS3 Classic 4GB - 64
NZXT Tempest EVO - 80
MSI NVIDIA GTX 460 - 180
ThermalTake Frio - 39
Coolermaster Silent ProM700W - 83
Edimax EW-7612PIn 300Mbps - 18
Samsung SH-S223C/BEBE 22x - 14
MSI P55-GD65 - 100 
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB - 43
Creative Sound Blaster SE 7.1- 23
Emprex 9051H + 883U KIT Ultimate - 20
LG W2261VP 22 inch - 130

TOTAL - 941  pounds/sterling  not dollers


----------



## fastdude

nik11105 said:


> what do people think of these parts for my build??
> 
> Intel CPU i5 760 - 147
> Corsair XMS3 Classic 4GB - 64
> NZXT Tempest EVO - 80
> MSI NVIDIA GTX 460 - 180
> ThermalTake Frio - 39
> Coolermaster Silent ProM700W - 83
> Edimax EW-7612PIn 300Mbps - 18
> Samsung SH-S223C/BEBE 22x - 14
> MSI P55-GD65 - 100
> Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB - 43
> Creative Sound Blaster SE 7.1- 23
> Emprex 9051H + 883U KIT Ultimate - 20
> LG W2261VP 22 inch - 130
> 
> TOTAL - 941  pounds/sterling  not dollers




This isn't where to post them.


----------



## Xwardos

nice post dude!


----------



## cryof

Another website that covers how to assemble a computer together as well is http://elitepcbuilding.com. It goes into more detail and covers each step very thoroughly. Thought I'd throw this link out there for those of you who need more help putting their computer together!


----------



## Geoff

I hate how many people come here to spam.


----------



## linkin

It is a shame. Maybe get someone to lock it?


----------



## Geoff

bestseoteam said:


> OK, guess I should have said it works perfectly in my usage of it.


Again with the spammers...


----------



## sunnysid3up

im going to use this when i build my computer 

thanks!!

good rig btw!


----------



## johnb35

I'm closing this thread as its attracting lots of spam.


----------

